# Broadway Plays



## DGS49

I and my Significant Other are going to be in New York on Saturday, June 22, and have the evening free.  She wants to go see "Wicked."

I've checked a couple of "discount" theatre ticket websites, and while I see some ticket prices that are tolerable (around $150), they are proposing to tack on "fees" of $60 or $70 PER TICKET, which strikes me as rather excessive.

I understand that we COULD just go there and take our chances with a scalper, but the Old Lady would never countenance such a risk.  "What if......?"

What's the best way to get these tickets at optimal cost?


----------



## Mr Natural

There’s a kiosk in Times Square named TKTS.  They sell tickets on the same day as the performance for half price.

You might want to try your luck there.


----------



## Moonglow

After performing in so many I don't go and see any when I visit NYC...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

40-50% in fees? 
How To Avoid Broadway Ticket Fees


----------



## DGS49

My Old Lady would not take the risk of going to NYC without tickets in hand, so we paid $50 over face  value for "discounted" tickets to "Wicked."

The theater was full, but I think we could have bought tickets that afternoon at the box office at face value.  Not a bad seat in the house.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> I and my Significant Other are going to be in New York on Saturday, June 22, and have the evening free.  She wants to go see "Wicked."
> 
> I've checked a couple of "discount" theatre ticket websites, and while I see some ticket prices that are tolerable (around $150), they are proposing to tack on "fees" of $60 or $70 PER TICKET, which strikes me as rather excessive.
> 
> I understand that we COULD just go there and take our chances with a scalper, but the Old Lady would never countenance such a risk.  "What if......?"
> 
> What's the best way to get these tickets at optimal cost?




The best way would be to go do something interesting.


----------



## DGS49

Watching a Broadway play IS doing something interesting.

As was visiting the Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, strolling Greenwich Village, Chinatown, Little Italy, the 9-11 memorial, Central Park, grazing in specialty markets, churching at St. Patrick's Cathedral, and buying dogs from a street vendor.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> ... buying dogs from a street vendor.




Did they have all their shots?


----------



## DGS49

The cognoscenti know which dogs to buy.  Shots not needed.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

DGS49 said:


> I and my Significant Other are going to be in New York on Saturday, June 22, and have the evening free.  She wants to go see "Wicked."
> 
> I've checked a couple of "discount" theatre ticket websites, and while I see some ticket prices that are tolerable (around $150), they are proposing to tack on "fees" of $60 or $70 PER TICKET, which strikes me as rather excessive.
> 
> I understand that we COULD just go there and take our chances with a scalper, but the Old Lady would never countenance such a risk.  "What if......?"
> 
> What's the best way to get these tickets at optimal cost?


i cant do them ...ill kill my self 

when you can ruin guys and dolls its over johnny 
Im out of it cant tell ya what good off Broadway


----------

